# [Steam] flatpak SSL certificate error (résolu)

## DuF

Bonjour,

Comme j'ai eu le problème hier en installant Steam (confinement + loin des enfants m'ont amenés à faire des choses que je pensais oubliées  :Smile:  ), je vous partage le truc :

En installant steam par la solution flatpak (que je trouve plutôt propre pour éviter les multilibs dans tous les sens), il se trouve qu'en lançant steam j'avais des erreurs pour la majorité des pages du client indiquant une erreur de certificat SSL. On trouve des astuces sur internet avec les dates (reculer dans le temps pour éviter les dates d'expirations, etc.) mais si vous êtes comme moi, en fait il s'agit d'un bug (ou incompatibilité) entre la dernière version steam et app-crypt/p11-kit, la version stable actuellement disponible pose problème, il suffit donc de passer à la version suivante actuellement disponible mais qui est masqué (ajouter la ligne =app-crypt/p11-kit-0.23.20-r1 dans /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords, avec ou sans la version, suivant ce qui vous intéresse). Le fait que cette version soit masquée ne pose pas de problème fondamental amha.

Voilà, c'est tout con mais comme j'ai mis un peu de temps à trouver, je le mets ici.

----------

## nik0_gentoo

Bonjour ! 

juste un mot pour dire merci infiniment pour ce post, je commençais sérieusement à m'arracher les cheveux avec ce problème   :Very Happy: 

pour information si d'autres personnes sont concernées, de mon côté je rencontrais l'erreur suivante : 

```
Steam: [0312/163655.227845:ERROR:ssl_client_socket_impl.cc(935)] handshake failed; returned -1, SSL error code 1, net_error -202
```

J'avais le problème également avec d'autres flatpaks que Steam, comme par exemple Nuvola Player ou MellowPlayer

Installer la version suivante de app-crypt/p11-kit a réglé le problème pour moi également. 

J'avais la version 0.23.19-r1 et utiliser le package.accept_keyword ~amd64 m'a fait passer en 0.23.21.

----------

